# Who makes Prime Nic?



## Chickenstrip (19/2/21)

I am extremely disappointed with my latest batch of Prime Nic nicotine salts.

I usually vape at 50mg in a loose MTL. Taking 3 consecutive puffs while holding in the vapour is usually sufficient to make my head spin. Not something I do, I'm just setting the stage here.

So my most recent nicotine purchase I mixed at the usual 50mg and vaped away but I noticed that the juice was far smoother than it normally is. Cool, win. Not quite... After feeling less and less satisfied I started to suspect that the nicotine content wasn't what it should be.

For the sake of science I put my 50mg juice into a dvarw DL, 0.52 Ohms and set the wattage to 28.
I chain vaped the entire drive to work and nada, niks, It was as if someone had diluted the juice down to a 12mg salt.

I've been mixing my own juice for over 3 years. It's not user error. I know some vape shops (including the one I used to work in) would under cut a juices nicotine. so a 6mg would often be a 5.5mg and a 3mg would often actually be a 2.6mg. I certainly hope it's not a case of that.

Anyway, I always had good experiences with Prime Nic, especially in my freebase days. But this one experience has caused me to lose all faith.

Does anyone know who own's Prime Nic? I'd like to let them know.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (19/2/21)

I have corrected the mistake I made. It was Prime Nic that was weak. Gold Nic is the standard that I am used to.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I am extremely disappointed with my latest batch of Prime Nic nicotine salts.
> 
> I usually vape at 50mg in a loose MTL. Taking 3 consecutive puffs while holding in the vapour is usually sufficient to make my head spin. Not something I do, I'm just setting the stage here.
> 
> ...






Not sure if they Manufacture it, or just distribute, but it seems @TFM is involved. Maybe they can provide you with some help? They are usually on the ball and very helpful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (19/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 222982
> 
> 
> Not sure if they Manufacture it, or just distribute, but it seems @TFM is involved. Maybe they can provide you with some help? They are usually on the ball and very helpful.



A very nice lady from TFM contacted me and explained that the reason for the "weaker" nicotine is actually based on the acid that they choose to blend their nicotine with. She told me that it is in fact the correct strength but due to the different acid you get a different experience. I think that is a fair and valid reason for the difference. But unfortunately it's not my cup of tea. 

TFM is partnered with Prime but they don't manufacture it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 8


----------

